# Orgalutran



## Mrs Macd (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi girls


Does anyone know if you need to keep Orgalutran in the fridge?  I am sure the nurse told me to put it into the fridge but the packet doesn't mention the fridge.


----------



## ann69 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi
No orgalutron doesn't need to be kept in the fridge, but your trigger shot does and gonal f if you're on that.
Good luck


----------

